# baby not eating!



## katar76 (May 6, 2008)

Hi, We just got our tiel yesterday, he's three months old. The breeder said that he's still not weened. So I'm supposed to feed him 2 times a day. He hardly ate any of the formula, and he won't eat any seeds, except fo rmillet. Is it just stress from relocating? He's very friendly and tame. Oh, how is tiel poop supposed to look like? His is watery (kind of like pigeon poop). Does everything sound OK?


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

I don´t think it should be watery or at least not as watery as i think you are meaning, perhaps a better description as i have no clue how pigeon poop looks like..... but it could also be from stress about new surroundings... just as not eating can be too.... but I think your breeder should not have let him go until fully weaned... JMO....

if he´s eating millet... then let him... better that than anything at all... and just keep trying to feed him and make sure he gets water... and keep an eye on poops...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

At 12 weeks it makes sense that he would hardly be eating the formula, that's very late for a cockatiel to be weaned. They're usually weaned by 8-10 weeks. And that's by the definition that weaned means they've been eating independently for a week minimum! 

Does he know where the food bowls are? A lot of baby tiels know how to eat food when it's spread on the floor, but not when it's in a single bowl. Try putting a flat plate of seed on the cage floor and putting him down next to it. He might eat that way. Also give him some millet sprays, as they are easy for young birds to eat. 

I wouldn't worry about the runny poops *yet* - he'd be stressed from the move, and if he's not eating he doesn't have anything to poop out.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would also have food on the floor of the cage for him to eat. If you have pellets for him soak them to make them easier to eat. I would wait a few days to see if his poops change. If they don't change I would make an appointment with an avian vet.


----------

